# Reese Dual Cam System Props



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

OK all, I know we've pretty much talked hitches to death, but I just need to share my experience with the Dual Cam from this weekend.

We were greeted by very strong cross winds upon entering the highway when leaving the campground yesterday. I could see all the trees around me bending over sideways and prepared for the worst. I rolled up the power on my brake controller, sat up straight, and made sure I had a clear path to the manual over ride for the brakes. Turned on the radio only to hear of the "red flag warning" for the area. This is our local high wind advisory, so it was a dandy.

Bottom line, the truck and trailer pulled completely normal and with no ill effect. Not even much of a nudge to the side when the "big ones" hit me. I was very pleasantly surprised, and re-assured that all is working exceptionally well with the system.

My Wife, Mom and little ones chatted happily and never even had a clue that I was very concerned and expecting trouble. I can't stress enough the importance and value of a good sway system that is also properly adjusted.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sweet!!









I can't wait to get my new Dual Cam system installed.....now if I could only find someone with a garage big enough to get the TV and Outback in to work on......









I hear the 28BHS really likes the Dual Cam setup.
















Steve


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2004)

Which system do you have? Reese has two different dual cam setups. There's a dual cam sway control and a high performance dual cam sway control. The two systems are actually quite different.

http://www.reese-hitches.com/sway_controls.htm#Dual%20Cam

Signed Stacey's husband


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I made the dealer put on the Reese Striaght Line Hitch, with the HP dual cam sway control, when I picked up my 26RKS. It's a great system.







I have not yet to have any problems or sway at all. I love it. It's eazy to install and to adjust. It's a winner to me.









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

I ordered a dual cam anti-sway for my Reese hitch a few days ago. I can hardly wait for it to get here. Haven't had a big problem with sway, but consider it a good investment for the added safety.

Steve


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Stacey said:


> Which system do you have? Reese has two different dual cam setups. There's a dual cam sway control and a high performance dual cam sway control. The two systems are actually quite different.
> 
> http://www.reese-hitches.com/sway_controls.htm#Dual%20Cam
> 
> ...


I have the Dual Cam HP System that bolts to the frame:


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Yep Reese Strait-Line High performance dual cam with the trunnion bars here.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Cal Jim

Its good to post your experience because there is very little data for anyone to review when looking to make a choice. I have the system you have with my 26RS and have not had any problem but the few and short trips I have done so far probably would not give any issues unless I was really poorly set up. I selected it because the dealer had it and Reese was a long time name in towing and opinion was that it was worth the "extra insurance" of the HP dual cam.

I would really like to have someone with a problem then change to a system like this and show a vast improvement but I have not seen any of that (the Henseley has a video to show it and probably represents the best you can get but by how much over the "standard" hitches).

I have not reviewed any trailering magazines yet but that would be an experiment they could do to rate how well the systems did under different conditions such as a sudden cross wind, under loaded tung weight, tire inflation levels etc. I know this will vary from vehicle to vehicle but it would give guidance to thier effectiveness. If they really went to town they could do a Ford explorer, a 1/2 ton pick up and a 1 ton pick up to cover the vehicle types. If they can't produce anything with the Explorer then nothing else is likely to be effected.

Just a thought. Has anyone seen any documented data?









David


----------



## rabbit25 (Nov 26, 2005)

[quote name='huntr70' date='Dec 5 2005, 05:39 PM']
Sweet!!









I can't wait to get my new Dual Cam system installed.....now if I could only find someone with a garage big enough to get the TV and Outback in to work on......









I hear the 28BHS really likes the Dual Cam setup.
















Steve
[snapback]66755[/snapback]​\

Steve, 
did you get the DC system yet? and installed? I just ordered one today for my 26rks, was wondering how hard it is to install. everyone says no problem?

thanks 
Pete (rabbit25)


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

rabbit25 said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet!!
> ...


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Stacey said:


> Which system do you have? Reese has two different dual cam setups. There's a dual cam sway control and a high performance dual cam sway control. The two systems are actually quite different.
> 
> http://www.reese-hitches.com/sway_controls.htm#Dual%20Cam
> 
> ...


I disagree about them being quite different. While there are differences concerning how each is attached to the trailer's tongue and how each is adjusted, operationally they both do the same thing. Both types work with the "integrated cam" spring bars that are a part of Reese's WD hitch and which are necessary to make the dual cam operate.

Bill


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I agree with Bill.

I have one set up and my son has the other.
My son has the heavier set up for his 8000 lb car trailer but it works the same as mine on the Outback

John


----------



## rmcculloch (Aug 21, 2004)

I too can vouch for the HP Dual Cam hitch. Multiple times while caravaning with my parents they have had their hands full with their 5th wheel in the wind, but I have always felt very stable. It's a great set up, just get it set up correctly for you TV and TT and you'll be good to go!!!


----------

